# django 12 weeks



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey all what do you think about Django at 12 weeks? Let me know about everything you can think of. I also wouldnt mind a guess at the final color also.. 

Thanks, Marcus

Figo vom Jager Arbeiten Zwinger


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I jut posted Argos same age I don't know anything about critiques but your pup sure is cute


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you. Im going to check your pup out they are only 2 days apart.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

That's awesome thanks feel free to add us that way we can compare them I guess to each other as they grow... What lines is your pup from? My pup is from west German show lines x working lines so German x Czech 



mharrisonjr26 said:


> Thank you. Im going to check your pup out they are only 2 days apart.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

curedba said:


> That's awesome thanks feel free to add us that way we can compare them I guess to each other as they grow... What lines is your pup from? My pup is from west German show lines x working lines so German x Czech


He is almost completely ddr bloodlines from what i can see He goes back to Old workinglines through V Glenn von der Hühnergasse. He has some nice dogs in his pedigree.


----------

